# Lakeland Florida Track



## slotrax (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of my track I just got done building, my first try at wood track don't judge me to harshly. We race every Monday night if you in the area drop me a line and stop by for some fun
we have lots of loner cars. We race 1/32 scale cars. 863-640-9984. ask for Mike Roe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to try your track sometime, i'm in Cocoa Beach.


----------



## slotrax (Jan 7, 2009)

wheelszk said:


> I would like to try your track sometime, i'm in Cocoa Beach.


We would be glad to have you come by and race with us, we have loaner cars.

Mike Roe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*location, location, location*



wheelszk said:


> I would like to try your track sometime, i'm in Cocoa Beach.



did you move?
retire?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No and yes


----------



## dirtysouth (Dec 9, 2019)

Wow, awesome track.


----------

